# Weather reports



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone looked at the Marine Forecasts for Labor day weekend? NOAA is calling for 25 Knot winds and 10 foot seas Saturday. The weather channel, (weather.com), is calling for 14mph winds Saturday. Why is there such a great difference in forecast and does this cancel the Labor Day Tournament?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

It is going to be very nasty offshore Saturday. I'd bet on small craft advisories.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

One is land forecast and the other is the marine forecast. Both can be correct.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Weather Forecast*

It's Tues and the forecast maybe wrong, but I think there is a very good chance that this is not a weekend for being in the Gulf. Crown Weather is looking at a disturbance in the Caribbean and they think it is favorable for Tropical Formation in the Gulf and Underground Weather is looking at a low coming out of Texas, so odds seem good that it is going to be a rough weekend.

I'm watching and hoping it's wrong, but working on plan B and C for Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## solemeans (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone got any idea what the water's like around the spur? We were out there a couple of weeks ago & it was nasty. One sword bite was all we had.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Roff's show some blue water around the nipple but I say do not go out this weekend..!!!!


----------

